# Autotrail Avato90 Radio/MP3/DVD Head Unit



## Egornet (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi,

My first post on MHF.

Just picked up my new Apache 725. It has an AVAT090 combined radio/DVD/MP3 head unit.

Was trying to use the MP3 function reading from a 16GB SD card, but the display just shows "read error".

Anyone got any tips for the formatting or storage on the card? I have creaded some folders and placed MP3 files inside them...

TIA

Richard


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Richard and welcome to MHF. One of the great things about this forum is what you can find out and until your post I hadn't even realised that I had a SD card reader in my AVAT090! I have now tried a number of SD cards in the unit and not one of them has been read! I have tried cards ranging from 1gb to 16gb, formatted in FAT and FAT32 and with the cards both locked and unlocked. I have copied whole folders containing MP3 files and individual MP3 files, all to no avail. I will continue trying but sorry I couldn't answer your query.

Peter


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have limited knowledge on this type of thing, but I would have thought that it was the folders causing the problem. Try transferring tracks straight to the card, not in a folder, and see if that works.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Got it! The SD card can ONLY have mp3 files on it. I had copied both folders and mp3 files and that obviously confuses it. With mp3 files only on the SD card mine is working fine - 1gb card fornatted with FAT.
-edited to correct a typo.
- further edit. It won't work with SDHC cards. Have to be SD or MMC


----------



## Egornet (Jun 26, 2010)

Weird! I tried mine with just files and the screen shot in the book shows folders being used.

Thanks for the answers, working away at the moment, will try this as soon as I get chance.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Holy thread refresh batman!!

I'd googled AVAT090 to see if I could work out the source of the Autotrail head units, and it threw up this old thread. Anyway, suffice to say, probably too late now but I'm reaasonably sure that the source of the OP's issue was not that they had folders on their card, but rather that the AVAT090 can only handly SD cards, not SDHC. Going off the size of the card they were using, it would have been HC.

Of course, given they only made 2 postings and this was months ago, they'll never know....


----------

